# need advice on c.pygmaeus and c.hebrosus



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i ordered 6 c.pygmaeus at lfs. they recieved twenty in.someone bought a few before i got there.the tanks are above my eye level. the fish guy gave me 6,and i stuck them in a cooler right away,and counted six. when i got home i discovered that 4 were the c.pygmaeus i ordered. and 2 habrosus. so i called back and they said to bring them back in. then my son saw the habrosus and wanted to keep them. i called the lfs back and they said they had 5 pygmaeus and 2 habrosus left. when i picked them up there were 1 habrosus and 4 pygmaeus. so now i have 8 pygmaeus and 3 habrosus. i need to divide these between 2-10 gallon tanks. so do i ; put all 8 cp together in 1 tank and 3 ch in the other? or do i split them 5 cp in 1 tank and 3 cp and 3 ch in the other? they sorta school together. trying to keep the stress levels low until i can get 3 more ch. it may take a while to order more. feed back from someone that has both species would especially be helpful.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep them seprated by species. If I remeber right they need softwater. Spend more time in midwater. Like some FD or live food.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

yes, thanks choc. this will be to keep their stress down. and is temporary. right now they are in qt together.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A ten gallon works for the species. If you want there are 3 pygmy species.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i forgot to mention they will be with male bettas in planted tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you want just keep them in tens. I would always suggest 10 as miniumum. Hopefully the Male Betta works out. How planted? Cannot wait to see it.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

this is the two varieties in their qt tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If it werent for the Risk I would have some.


----------

